

Catherine Engelbrecht's Testimony on IRS Targeting - whatevsbro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxcMKtsm5BU

======
whatevsbro
She's a brave woman, and I respect her courage, but she's sadly misguided too,
just like practically everyone else on the planet.

Catherine: _" I ask you, I implore you, as representatives of the people of
this great nation, to pass a law that protects all citizens of this country,
from the increasing use of such abusive practices."_

-But you already have the Constitution in place, to protect your freedom of speech. Do you think they should pass another law to the same effect, now that they've thrown the Constitution out the window? Do you think they wouldn't ignore that too?

Do you think there might be a problem with some people ruling over everyone
else, without being responsible for their actions to anyone?

Catherine: " _Pass a law that exposes government officials who trample on the
rights of ordinary citizens ".

-Right. So the very same people who trample on people's rights should pass a law that forbids them from trampling on people's rights? They should write down on a piece of paper that "trampling on people's rights is bad, mm'kay?", and that will magically _prevent* them from doing so?

The problem there is that this small group of people _has the power_ to
oppress everyone else. We all know that if the IRS had to _ask nicely_ for
your money, there would be no government. That's exactly why they take it by
force, through extortion.

